# Pregnant at 36



## ronnie1234

Been trying for 14 months now finally pregnant with #2 only five weeks but am extremely anxious that it will all be ok!


----------



## CanadianLady

I am 6-6 1/2 weeks pregnant with #2 after ttc for 2 years. I will be 37 in December. I am super nervous because I lost 2 pregnancies before I had my son in Jan 2012.
Hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## greekgirl

I had my son at 36 going on 37. We had been trying for almost 4 years and had had 2 failed IVF rounds but then got pregnant a year later naturally. My pregnancy was smooth, the birth was natural, I breast fed him for 20 months and everything was fine. I got pregnant as soon as I stopped breastfeeding him but we lost it. 
Age is nothing to worry about. It's how healthy we are that should be a concern. My doctor said that I still have 2 good years ahead of fertility and shouldn't worry about anomalies. 
I don't know much but I would say relax and enjoy it.
Sound silly?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Hi there :) I am 36 and nearly 10 weeks with baby #4. I am just trying to relax... What will be will be, at 36 the chance of a healthy baby is still high :)


----------



## ButterflyK

Hi ladies, pregnant with 2nd I just had my IUD removed in Jan and it took 10 months to get pregnant. I will be 37.5 when baby comes, had my first 2 weeks after I turned 34. I am so tired this time around with having a toddler and being a few years older, I will be 12 weeks on Sunday have a Doppler so can listen to the heartbeat and finally found it Monday which makes me a lot less nervous, but I do worry.


----------



## msbene

I will be 36.5 when I have this second baby next year. I had my first at almost 31 so its been a very long while lol. I got knocked up this time on the first try - I truly hope that all goes well. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ronnie1234

I've got a 6 year age gap also between mine, it'll be like starting all over again lol!


----------



## aancha0204

Hey ladies, Happy to join you all ! I will be turning 36 this august. Just 5 weeks now , due with my 2nd one. Had him when i was 31 so it been 4 yrs ! i am very excited to have a sibling for my older boy , they truly say 1st one is for you , 2nd one is for the 1st one :) Good Luck to All !!


----------



## Ellivort

36 here and 8.5 mos pregnant. Its been harder on me physically than I recall with DD 7 years ago, but there haven't been any undue age risks. I did end up with GD, but that more to do with PCos/overweight than age. 

Baby has done wonderfully this whole pregnancy. I plan to be far more physically fit and lighter before the next. I think that may be the difference and not necessarily age!

I worried about downs and all the other "age" related risks and it was nothing.
I worried about all the things they say older moms can experience and have had nothing to worry about it!

good luck to ya!


----------



## spencerspiece

I will be 38 when this little one arrives. This is my fourth pregnancy and by far the hardest. Im tired all the time. Had my first when i was 23 lol defo gets harder as you get older!


----------



## sarah1980

I'm 36 and 16 weeks with #2 A 6 year age gap for me too! Can't say I enjoyed my first pregnancy but this one is even harder!

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarah1980

Ellivort said:


> 36 here and 8.5 mos pregnant. Its been harder on me physically than I recall with DD 7 years ago, but there haven't been any undue age risks. I did end up with GD, but that more to do with PCos/overweight than age.
> 
> Baby has done wonderfully this whole pregnancy. I plan to be far more physically fit and lighter before the next. I think that may be the difference and not necessarily age!
> 
> I worried about downs and all the other "age" related risks and it was nothing.
> I worried about all the things they say older moms can experience and have had nothing to worry about it!
> 
> good luck to ya!

Can I ask you if you had any symptoms with the GD? I am overweight and have PCOS too and I just have this feeling that it's almost inevitable that I'll get GD! Only 16 weeks just now but I'm so thirsty and tired and up several times a night to pee! I'm also really affected by what I eat, I'm just coming out of the horrendous hyperemesis that I've had but still feeling sick after eating certain things which make me wonder if it's a blood sugar issue.

Sarah xxx


----------



## babylights

Hi ladies! I'm still ttc #1 but hope to join you in this thread very soon as I turned 36 a couple weeks ago and am trying really hard not to worry that we haven't gotten pregnant yet. This is our fifth month trying. Wishing you all a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancies!!


----------



## peach81

Hello ladies. I just turned 36 and I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow with my first. Am I the only one who feels like I should be walking with a cane every time I see the phrase "advanced maternal age" on my file sheets?


----------



## Ktangerine

I am 36 and just found out I am pregnant with our first. I will be 37 when my due date arrives


----------



## Natnee

Oh you are all young! I'm 40 and will be 41 when this one is born! I am certainly feeling it more this time round, get sooo tired. I was 34 when I had my 1st daughter and lost my 2nd daughter when I was 38. Good luck everyone x


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Ladies...

I am 36 and 28 weeks with #4 
Type 1 diabetic for 30yrs now and defeating the odds I was given of having a large family &#128518; 
Can't wait to meet my little one in May!


----------

